# Which scope



## kotupod (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, I recently bought a Tikka T3 Lite Stainless in 30-06. The gun will be used for whitetail hunting. I think i'll use the rings that came with it. Does anyone know of these rings failing? For a scope I was thinking a silver 3-9x40 around the 200 dollar mark. I don't want a cheap scope by any means. I do however, want a scope that will hold its zero, and can take a beating. I don't need the best of anything, just something that will get the job done. I wan't a good LIFETIME warranty. I will sometimes hunt in the rain and an extra 15 minutes in the morning and at night would be awesome. So, here are a list of the scopes I was thinking about: Burris Fullfield 2, Bushnell elite 3200, Sightron s2, and maybe a lower end Leupold or Nikon. The Bushnell comes with the rainguard, but eye relief doesn't seem like much. I've heard good things about the sightrons clearity, and the Burris seems like a good all-around scope. I dont know much about the lower end Leupolds or Nikons. Im kind of leaning towards the Bushnell, simply because I haven't heard a single negative response, and I like the rainguard. Some have said the Sightron seems cheap. I haven't heard much about the Burris, but many have recommended it.

Thanks for any information,
-Jon :idiot:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Go Burris!

They are the only brand of scope I will buy. I have never had a problem with them, and they offer a Lifetime no fault warranty. Burris will fix anything that goes wrong for free.

So when you get a warranty like that how can you go wrong?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Burris is a good scope and they do have a lifetime limited warranty on their scopes, however, try to get some customer service from them. In this area they just plain suck.

Nikon, Leupold and Sightron all have a life time warranty on their scopes regardless if you are the original purchaser or not, they will fix it or replace it, period.

I have Leupolds, they are nice, but in my opinion a bit overrated. You can get glass that is just as good for less money from either Nikon or Sightron. I have a Sightron SII that flat out beats any Leupold that I've seen other that the $1000 tactical line and it cost around $400. I just purchased a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5x14 Mildot, cost around $280, and it is clear, crisp and sharp just like my Leupolds and Sightron, don't know yet how it will perform on the range but all indications are that it is a great scope.

For the best value, I would recommend either the Sightron SII line or the Nikon Buckmaster.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a couple of everything you mentioned. The only ones I have had stand behind their warranty without having to argue and get nasty about it is Sightron. I have a 4.5 X 14 that they replaced, no questions asked. They are the clearest I have looked through up to 10 power, but eye position is critical at the higher end which I don't like. They are perhaps the toughest and have just as good or better repeatable settings compared to Leupold. 
The Leupolds are good, but overrated. My Leupold was over $1000, and my Sightron cost $429 with the Sightron more rugged in my opinion. I purchased the Sightron for my 300 mag after sending in my Leupold three or four times. Finally after much argument the Law Enforcement division of Leupold replaced the scope. I purchased a 308 tactical so it wouldn't lay in a drawer and never get used. It performs flawlessly on the 308. You will spend $600 before you get into the good Leupolds. 
The $500 Nikon I have is clear, but adjustments are not 1/8 inch. The cheaper Buckmaster performs better for my type of hunting.. 
The Burris will take your scope back with no argument, but don't expect it to come back any better than when you sent it in. Same with Leupold. And Bushnell. 
The Bushnell are perhaps the best value for the money, and if you get an extremely bad one they will replace it. If you need repair kiss it good by, you might as well buy a new one.

Over the years it has become apparent to me that the scope is your weakest link in your chain of accuracy.


----------



## kotupod (Dec 26, 2005)

what about the nikon buckmaster?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

kotupod said:


> what about the nikon buckmaster?


Good scope for the money, better than Burris Fullfield or Leupold VXII, IMO.

huntin1


----------



## kotupod (Dec 26, 2005)

I might go with the Nikon Buckmaster then. Doesn't it come with a lifetime warranty?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Mine did.

huntin1


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Nikon Buckmaster for me but that is my opinion


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I will have to say that I disagree about the Buckmaster being a better scope than the Fullfield. I own both and I would take the Burris any day over the Nikon. To me the Burris is much clearer and brighter, I also like the B-Plex reticle, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## kotupod (Dec 26, 2005)

bought a buckmaster, thanks guys.. and if im not satisfied i can take it back..


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

I know I like my Buckmaster. Nikon all the way. I'll look at a Sightron next time.


----------



## kotupod (Dec 26, 2005)

Scope came in today, looks great.. About the same as my uncles older vx-II, and alot less price wise. I have one last question though, are the rings that came iwht my tikka ok to use? And can i put a little tape in the rings to prevent ring marks? Thanks, Jon


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure what rings came with your rifle, whatever they are I doubt that tape will keep them from leaving ring marks. The only thing that I know of to keep ring marks to a minimum is to have the rings lapped, well that and using Burris Signature rings, they have plastic inserts and will not mar the scope.

huntin1


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

ive heard very good things about those signiture rings....


----------

